# Stabil?



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

If I don't ride much during during the winter should I add stabil to my gas? Once I add it, does it affect perfromance at all? My ATV has been sitting for the last 3 months and I know I left gas in it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Adding stabil is always good! I add it to all my gas powered equipment if it's going to be sitting for any length of time....a few weeks or more. I wil lalso add it to any gas cans if needed. Gas can break down quickly. Adding stabil and running the engine abit will ensure that your gas is going to be alright.....at least for a while. I use my atv in the winter, but not regularly...for plowing etc. It gets stabil year around if I know it't not going to get used much. 
I have not experienced any performance issues, and I've used it in everything. Just follow the directions on the bottle, very easy.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks! Maybe I will run out and pick up some for the gas cans and ATV today. Can I add it to oil/gas mix? Hopefully it will tell me on the can.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I use stabil in my graden tractor, atv, and other stuff that don't get used on a daily basis. When I fill up a gas can before I leave my house I put the stabil in the can go to the gas station and fill the can up. That way I know it is good to go. As for you adding stabil to 2 cycle, I used to do it with my snowmobile gas when I had a snowmobile and never had a problem with it.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Stabil is your friend. Follow the directions on the label. I've used Stabil for years in everything from weed wackers to outboards and lawn mowers. Never had any performance issues from the mix at all. I usually run it all the time, year round and especially in my refill cans. Sometimes the cans have gas sitting in them for MONTHS ! No problems. 
P.S. - I use it in the "run it all the time" mix ratio, not the "store" ratio. That way I don't ever have to worry about what gas is mixed, does this tank full have it in it ?, etc.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Whale said:


> Stabil is your friend. Follow the directions on the label. I've used Stabil for years in everything from weed wackers to outboards and lawn mowers. Never had any performance issues from the mix at all. I usually run it all the time, year round and especially in my refill cans. Sometimes the cans have gas sitting in them for MONTHS ! No problems.
> P.S. - I use it in the "run it all the time" mix ratio, not the "store" ratio. That way I don't ever have to worry about what gas is mixed, does this tank full have it in it ?, etc.



I run it year 'round & double it up in the winter....


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I run stabil all summer and winter but what product do you think is better sea foam or stabil? I thought about giving sea foam a try..Cya Slick


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have only used sea foam for a fuel treatment for carbs etc. Didn't realize it was a fuel stabilizer as well. I have both in the cabinet. I have never heard a bad thing about sea foam.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> I have only used sea foam for a fuel treatment for carbs etc. Didn't realize it was a fuel stabilizer as well. I have both in the cabinet. I have never heard a bad thing about sea foam.


I hear it keeps your injectors cleaner than Stabil and me with a 4 stroke I may want that, I am not sure.. Cya Slick


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I can run your ATV on a daily basis that way you'd never have to worry about it. Naturally it would be yours when you needed it......:evil: :coolgleam


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

One more vote for the Stabil. I add it to every can of gas bought. That includes chain saw gas and gas for weed whackers. Never have noticed any performance problems or any problems with it. Not tried sea foam though.

wally-eye, that is a very generous offer you made.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Why thank you, just trying to help my fellow sportsmen as best I can...


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 22, 2004)

I use a product made by omc called 2 + 4 fuel conditioner .I use it year round in my 4 wheeler , snowmobiles,chainsaw and weep whip also add to my gas cans when filling. Seafoam and stabil are also good to use all year. If storing for a while use the storing ratio.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I use Sea Foam in every can of gas I use.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

both seafoam and stabil will prevent varnish build up but thats all they do....gasoline doesnt have a long shelf life and will break down no matter what you put into it....basically the molecular structure of the gas will still change but your stabilizing solutions will just stop it from sticking together and forming the sludge or varnish...

best to drain fuel if its going to sit for a long time but if your not going to drain the tank make sure its full the less air in contact with the fuel the better

another thing i can add......use only isopropal alcohol for dry gas/gas line antifreeze any thing that contains methonal will destroy plastic parts over time....


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I put some in my tank in my bike in the winter, re-place the water in the radiator with 50/50 anti-freeze water mix, and throw a battery tender on it for the winter. It works fine for winterizing for me. I do like to start my bike for 30 minutes every couple of weeks though. Stabils good stuff.


----------

